# My R58 and Eureka Atom



## clientjb7 (Apr 25, 2018)

Here is my Rocket R58 and Eureka Atom. I purchased both as an open box and I am very happy with the setup. The R58 looks brand new, not one scratch, absolutely clean, and many of the accessories appeared untouched. I got very lucky, especially since it only cost $1999. I wasn't really in the market for a rotary pump dual boiler, but for that price, I was sold.

The Eureka Atom however came to me with some grinds still in the machine. While not as clean as it should have been, I haven't had any issues with the Eureka Atom so I am very happy with that too. Its so quiet which makes making Espresso very casual.

I've upgraded the Screen to an IMS and the baskets to 18g VST. So far, I'm happy with that upgrade. I also use a naked portafilter so that if it spits all over the place, I know I did something wrong. I generally pull a 18g basket till 36g for 30 seconds. I don't have any experience with comparable machines since my last setup was a Silvia (probably v1) with a baratza Vario grinder. Obviously the price points are too far apart that I can't compare the two, so I won't, other than this setup makes me want to make my own coffee regularly.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice setup. The Atom has been getting some favourable reviews particularly on how quiet it is. Enjoy.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I've always had a soft spot for how the R58 looks , nice looking setup .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking good - congratulations!

I enjoyed my R58 too


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Enjoy looks a great set up.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely setup - I do love the Atom, like a mignon bigger but younger brother


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A great coffee corner.

Jon.


----------

